# V2XT Bridgeport CNC



## Jonathans (Apr 26, 2017)

My mill is just getting finished up.  I spent the weekend figuring out the basics.
What do you guys think about adding a simple 1 axis DRO to the manual knee?  
I think this will allow me to drop the knee in the middle of a project to fit a long tool, and then return the knee back to its original position for the remainder of the project, eliminating the need to re set all the tool offsets.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 26, 2017)

I highly recommend it.  I would be lost without my knee DRO.

I have had good luck with Ditron products.  I just installed a D100-2V readout and magnetic scales on my lathe.  Their catalog is not up to date.  They seem to be updating their website.  Contact Jaeger Hou at sales@dcoee.com


----------



## countryguy (Apr 26, 2017)

Agreed .  Making alignment pen-marks on my Knee.... Getting old!  I have been looking for time to hook up the 16" track to an Arduio or something similar for my knee. Jaeger will take good care of you. Mention Jim and Myself., Jeff J.  The can sell you a digi-read out for 50-70 bucks depending in what you need.  they have Glass scales and Mag-head w/ track systems.  A Mag head to 1micron for 90 bucks... Cannot beat that.


----------



## Jonathans (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks guys. I'll give Jaeger a call


----------

